

Student-built tree-planing robot prototype [video] - danbolt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le86A5KUAHE

======
look_sharp
Great to see fellow BC students working on their passions

------
a_c
It is a highly entertaining watch

------
involute1344
Tree-planting.

FTFY.

